# Expanding foam background & silicone help please.



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

Are there any alternatives to using silicone over the expanding foam to seal and stick the eco earth on to? What about PVA bond? (adhesive,sealant and admixture all in one) People seem to say it takes tubes and tubes of the silicone and the smell is terrible. Also the price is a factor i'm afraid.


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

i use gorilla glue... can be spread thinly, therefore covering large areas, and a lot easier to apply than silicone


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I would say epoxy resin, but may cost you just as much.

I always thought PVA couldn't cope with the humidity, but I think someone on here has used it. FrogNick maybe?


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

Brill. FrogNick? Are you also in on a sat night trying to recreate a forest background?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm in most saturday nights :lol2:

No viv work for me, blown all my money!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

i used waterproof pva, but to be honest it didnt last that well so wouldnt bother again, im trying this gorilla glue now that everyone is on about. Just done 2 more vivs with it so will see


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

i'm actually having a lovely geeky time in! Daughter in bed, OH not yet back from his own geeky day at golf, pizza, wine, a tube of expanding foam. Just need to feel confident about what i'm doing. My first go at this...


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

richie.b said:


> i used waterproof pva, but to be honest it didnt last that well so wouldnt bother again, im trying this gorilla glue now that everyone is on about. Just done 2 more vivs with it so will see


Ok so the general view is not to bother with the PVA and either use silicone or Gorilla Glue? Thanks guys. I was hoping you'd all say 'oh yes PVA is fine' as I have tones of the stuff but best to know what works and what doesn't sooner rather than later!


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

ok so I'm not waiting 6 days for delivery of some very expensive gorilla glue or aquarium sealant. I want to do it nowww! The background is made I just need to stick the Eco-Earth on to it. If I was to take a little trip down to B & Q what about some kind of outdoor waterproof adhesive with minimal VOC level? Surely as long as it forms a strong waterproof barrier and doesn't emit anything harmful it would work equally well? Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The adhesives you describe often contain mould inhibitors etc, and are toxic.

Really, you need to develope a little patience. Rushing things with phibs is a recipe for disaster. If you want a pet that you can just slap it's home together and put it in there, buy a hamster.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> The adhesives you describe often contain mould inhibitors etc, and are toxic.
> 
> Really, you need to develope a little patience. Rushing things with phibs is a recipe for disaster. If you want a pet that you can just slap it's home together and put it in there, buy a hamster.
> 
> Ade


 Put a little bit harshly, perhaps, but true.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ebay is your best bet for Aquarium sealant. You get large tubes for 3.75.


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

Woah there. Didn't meant to offend, although you are of course correct! I'm just excited. I'm not new to phibs Wolfenrook - just new to creating my own background and I'm exited to finish it as I have my new ones waiting for it! I've had White's for 6 years and been a tree frog enthusiast since I was about 10 (i'm 31 now!). Thanks for the Ebay advice. That sounds like a very good deal.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Froglette said:


> Woah there. Didn't meant to offend, although you are of course correct! I'm just excited. I'm not new to phibs Wolfenrook - just new to creating my own background and I'm exited to finish it as I have my new ones waiting for it! I've had White's for 6 years and been a tree frog enthusiast since I was about 10 (i'm 31 now!). Thanks for the Ebay advice. That sounds like a very good deal.


Don't forget the pics!: victory:


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

Will do! I've now got a profile pic and sig so you can see my little guys.


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

ok so I haven't. Take 2!


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

Ta da! Well this is Darwin. Not managed to get my profile pic viewable on here to see the others, but it's on my profile....Yay my avatar is Adelaide!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, you're forgiven.  The nowww bit struck a sour chord with me. lol

Right, on a more helpful note, I don't know who told you six days for delivery of Gorilla glue. Both times I have ordered it from gluegorilla.co.uk and had it the day after they shipped it, as in within 3 days after I ordered it maximum as if you order early enough in the day they sometimes ship same day.

Also I've heard that sometimes Tesco have it in stock, and if you are really desparate you can always pay through the nose for it but get it next day from screwfix.

As to silicone, all good local aquarium stores stock it, just avoid chains as all they sell is tiny tubes of geocel at really high prices.

Ebay, you get good prices, but often absolutely rubbish shipping. A lot of the cheapest ones ship 2nd class, which can mean over a weeks waiting for delivery... Heck I ordered some Silurub AQ off ebay once, it took that long I ended up grabbing a tube of Silurub II whilst in Dartfrog picking other stuff up... lol

See, when I'm not annoyed I can be quite helpful.  lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

mate try your local glazing company...i noticed ours used silirub so asked if they could get the aq....£3.50 a tube he said after a quick phone call...game on. Although i have gone with the epoxy and its varients route myself in the hope it will last...although it must be available in a cheeper format than is available for frogs it is so widely used for so many applications anybrite ideas guys? stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, use gorilla glue.  lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

ha Ade ya silly sod :lol2: don't worry mate i don't miss much ya say just how long will it last thats me big Q.i don't doubt its an easier option..but i can always find a hard way to do stuff:blush: the bugger is cause i'm so slow it seems to work...'erm for me...Ade how are ya kiddo how are them stunning leucs? and how is that little regina doing?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

gorilla glue is suposed to be very good easy to spread and reacts with damp eco earth very well have alook on dendroworld in vivarium some guy made an ace viv with it


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> gorilla glue is suposed to be very good easy to spread and reacts with damp eco earth very well have alook on dendroworld in vivarium some guy made an ace viv with it


Yup, and lasts a lot longer than silicone. This wasn't the viv you saw on dendroworld was it?










:whistling2:

The leucs are doing great Stu, and the Regina now has a male friend once again. 

Ade


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

How much Gorilla Glue do you guess it would take to cover a 45x60 panel? The largest I can find is 275 ml at about £9. It might be more of an investment round the house than the silicone if I had any left, therefore although more expensive much more useful. Thanks guys for your interest I really appreciate your help!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Yup, and lasts a lot longer than silicone. This wasn't the viv you saw on dendroworld was it?
> 
> image
> 
> ...


indeed it was :2thumb: cracking viv simple but effective


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been and bought some aquarium silicone from Trago Mills at £2.59 a tube! Hurrah! Good price I think. My local aquarium supplies quoted me £9.99. Urm no thanks.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Froglette said:


> I've been and bought some aquarium silicone from Trago Mills at £2.59 a tube! Hurrah! Good price I think. My local aquarium supplies quoted me £9.99. Urm no thanks.


my local wanted 18£ for 50ml tubes.....


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Yup, and lasts a lot longer than silicone. This wasn't the viv you saw on dendroworld was it?
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 rock 'n' roll...chuffed


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

Froglette said:


> How much Gorilla Glue do you guess it would take to cover a 45x60 panel? The largest I can find is 275 ml at about £9. It might be more of an investment round the house than the silicone if I had any left, therefore although more expensive much more useful. Thanks guys for your interest I really appreciate your help!


you can get 500ml from about 12-15 quid if you shop around...


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Me, I just bought a liter for £20 myself, from gluegorilla.co.uk. lol


----------

